# Ankebio - stopping supply of Ansamone!☹️



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

I’ve been informed by Ankebio that they will no longer ship to private customers in Europe. They will only sell to Pharma companies. Luckily I had just stocked up but this is bad news as it was a great product.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I think it's probably temporary. Set up a Ltd and order through an entity if that's the case. I doubt they are doing background checks on customers

I could be talking absolute bollox though.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

The e mail I received sounded pretty final and they said that they would deal only with Pharma a company’s with all correct documentation/licenses in place. They actually refunded me money they had of mine from an unfulfilled order. I reckon it’s because of so many seizures - last year was horrendous! It’s probably not worth there while anymore since they were having to send out so many replacement packages to cover the seizures! It’s the end of an Era!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

sitries said:


> The e mail I received sounded pretty final and they said that they would deal only with Pharma a company’s with all correct documentation/licenses in place. They actually refunded me money they had of mine from an unfulfilled order. I reckon it’s because of so many seizures - last year was horrendous! It’s probably not worth there while anymore since they were having to send out so many replacement packages to cover the seizures! It’s the end of an Era!


 Yeah I discussed this earlier with someone else saying there has def been an increase in some European countries and def US and AUS customs placing scrutiny on anything coming from China.

Where there is a demand there will be a supply. Or you could be right, a beginning of things to come. Hopefully hyge won't follow suite


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

The other option is for them to just ship at customers own risk.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Maybe time to make friends with the owner of a local hrt clinic..... The far and few that are even operating in the UK


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

I don’t trust Hyge. Far too many rip off’s. I don’t even know what the real Hyge is anymore! I can get black tops so cheap that I find it hard to believe there is any HGH in it at all let alone dosed correctly!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

sitries said:


> I’ve been informed by Ankebio that they will no longer ship to private customers in Europe. They will only sell to Pharma companies. Luckily I had just stocked up but this is bad news as it was a great product.


Save yourself some dough and get some GenX then. There’s never been any difference between the two.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

js77 said:


> Save yourself some dough and get some GenX then. There’s never been any difference between the two.


Ansamone has always been my ‘go to’. Haven’t used anything else for a good number of years now as I’ve had no need to. I would like to know if these cheap brands are reliable as far as quality Goes. It’s a big difference between Pharma and generic IMO


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

sitries said:


> Ansamone has always been my ‘go to’. Haven’t used anything else for a good number of years now as I’ve had no need to. I would like to know if these cheap brands are reliable as far as quality Goes. It’s a big difference between Pharma and generic IMO


I doubt you’ll find anyone who’s run Ansomone and GenX who can tell the difference mate


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> I doubt you’ll find anyone who’s run Ansomone and GenX who can tell the difference mate


I’ve run both. And I’d say genx was 0.01iu stronger brohomo


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> I’ve run both. And I’d say genx was 0.01iu stronger brohomo


Yeah that’s what I’ve heard broski


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

If they are having to deal with seizures then Uk ug's must be suffering too with not receiving raw materials from China.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

strong_man20 said:


> If they are having to deal with seizures then Uk ug's must be suffering too with not receiving raw materials from China.


Exactly what’s happening I reckon. And labs are gonna sit back and take too many hits (if any) before they start stretching the raws


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

DarkKnight said:


> Exactly what’s happening I reckon. And labs are gonna sit back and take too many hits (if any) before they start stretching the raws


What's the scene like with EU underground labs? Are they encountering similar issues?


----------



## competitor (Oct 8, 2021)

sitries said:


> Ansamone has always been my ‘go to’. Haven’t used anything else for a good number of years now as I’ve had no need to. I would like to know if these cheap brands are reliable as far as quality Goes. It’s a big difference between Pharma and generic IMO


If AnkeBio won’t sell to you personally why don’t you ask them who their distributor will be for your country? Surely they still want the business.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

competitor said:


> If AnkeBio won’t sell to you personally why don’t you ask them who their distributor will be for your country? Surely they still want the business.


Could do but no doubt I would then be paying a premium for it as the price of Ansamone will no doubt rise significantly. At the moment I’m getting a Pharma grade HGH product for way cheaper than any European Pharma grade HGH.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

strong_man20 said:


> What's the scene like with EU underground labs? Are they encountering similar issues?


Not sure tbh mate


----------



## competitor (Oct 8, 2021)

sitries said:


> Could do but no doubt I would then be paying a premium for it as the price of Ansamone will no doubt rise significantly. At the moment I’m getting a Pharma grade HGH product for way cheaper than any European Pharma grade HGH.


I highly doubt it will be much of a price hike,like you said it will still be a hell of a lot cheaper then than any MHRA hgh.Think yourself lucky anyway,at least you have easy access to pharma hgh,I’m in Oz and it’s very hard to get here and ****n expensive.I would be prepared to give you poms back the ashes for a constant supply of growth haha


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

sitries said:


> Ansamone has always been my ‘go to’. Haven’t used anything else for a good number of years now as I’ve had no need to. I would like to know if these cheap brands are reliable as far as quality Goes. It’s a big difference between Pharma and generic IMO


Janoshik tests HGH Also a cheaper way is to inject some 3 hours then get a Medichecks HGH blood test.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

strong_man20 said:


> What's the scene like with EU underground labs? Are they encountering similar issues?


There are still some really good generics readily available on the market. 
GenX and GenA are two extremely good products and people I know and myself included can’t tell them apart from the Ansomone. Weve not bothered wasting money on for the last years.


----------



## Whey2Anabolic (Sep 24, 2019)

Get yourself some pfizer genotropin


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Whey2Anabolic said:


> Get yourself some pfizer genotropin


Too many fakes about.


----------

